

The War on 'Free' Clicks: Think Nobody Clicks on Google Ads? Think Again - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/war-free-clicks-think-nobody-clicks-google-ads-think-again

======
andrenotgiant
Okay let's break this down:

1\. Wordstream is a PPC (Paid Search) (SEM) service company in Boston

2\. Wordstream concludes that Google is leading an " Organic Search Listing
Smack-Down" and Paid Search is beating out Organic "2:1" for "Commercial
Intent" searches.

3\. Wordstream wants to market this message to prospective customers,
customers with "Commercial Intent" if you will.

4\. Wordstream decides to use no less than 3 of the most over-used SEO
(ORGANIC) tactics to market this message:

Tactic 1: Guest Blogging (on VentureFizz, BetaNews) Tactic 2: Infographic
(<http://www.wordstream.com/articles/google-ads>) see the giant embed code
with no less than three links back to Wordstream) Tactic 3: Over-Abundance of
In-context backlinks: There are 14 links back to Wordstream in that one
article.

Very funny.

------
pgrote
Odd. The infographic doesn't load in Chrome 20.0.1132.57 m on Win7. I thought
it was AdBlockPlus, but when disabled it still doesn't show.

It does load in Firefox 14.0.1 on Win 7.

~~~
AjithAntony
I didn't know there was an infographic until i saw your comment. Disabling
adblock in Chrome 20.0.1132.57 on win7 x64, shows it. Specifically the
"EasyList" filter list.

Edit: even more specifically, the img src was google-ads.png which matches
EasyList's "/google-ads." filter

------
jackkutilek
I wish this information wasn't in a huge, confusing infographic.

